
150 year old Rocky Mountain News shuts doors - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/02/27/rocky.mountain/index.html
======
trickjarrett
Better to say would be that Scripps closes Rocky Mountain's doors. They put it
up for sale for 1 month before deciding to close it down.

------
djahng
Old media and ideas that can't adapt to the times.

